# Do you Think your Favorite School Subject is Linked to your Personality Type?



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

I would love to know what people's favorite subject was, or is, in school. I think it could be really interesting to see whether or not people's Myers Brigg's type affects it, or if it follows stereotypes.

So I'd love to hear, which one was your favorite? 

Favorite is not necessarily the one you do best in.(Though you can include that too!) Physics is my favorite subject, but it's one of my lower marks.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

A tie between History and Biology

ISTJ


----------



## SarcasticBlack (Mar 9, 2011)

My favourite subjects were art, music, history and English. 

I'm an INFP.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Creative writing, English, and computer classes (which, depending on the year, could be desktop publishing, or web design, or yearbook editing, etc.) I'm INFJ. Dunno about the last two so much, but creative writing is definitely an INFJ thing, lol.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

At high school my favourite subjects were English, History, Geography and IT. I'm an INTP.

I don't believe personality type is the main reason for an individual's favourite subjects, but I do think it has a reasonable influence. However, personality type isn't really set in stone that early in life, as it is still developing along with your brain.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I generally have an intrinsic love for most subjects, so it all depends on the teacher. 

Currently my favorite is English, because the teacher is amazing. He's really philosophical, meditates, knows a ton about world history, goes off topic into the strangest things (granted, he said that our class is the best at getting him off topic).

ISTJ


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Physical sciences (physics, chemistry, earth science, astronomy).
Computer science.
Neuroscience.
INTJ.


----------



## Nordom (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmm I loved theater in high school. . .and I'm an INTP.
I'd rather be a screenwriter than an actor any day of the week though.


----------



## maIstNermiTnJd (Jan 17, 2012)

Physics, chemistry, math, psychology-INTJ


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

English 

ISFJ


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

I liked history and English, mainly because the teachers I had allowed me to extrapolate past what they taught; it was pretty much just there to feed my Ne, and I aced each of those classes without even trying.


----------



## Neku (Aug 10, 2011)

English and Psychology are my favorites, though I really do enjoy History and Forensic Science a lot also, mostly because they all intertwine with each other.


----------



## Poppy1006 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm in nursing school, which is a lot of science and biology, but I don't really care for science. I LOVE history and psychology. I'm an INFJ...


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm an ISTP, and my favorites are English, science, and math.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> I liked history and English, mainly because the teachers I had allowed me to extrapolate past what they taught; it was pretty much just there to feed my Ne, and I aced each of those classes without even trying.


Hey, that's weird. Ne is my inferior function, but I love these two subjects and aced them as well. Maybe I use more Ne than I realise...


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

Mine were Legal Studies, Social Studies, and Chemistry, and I'm an xNFP.


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

Psychology and Philosophy- INFP


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

Physics: I liked to visualize the concepts.
Economy: It fascinates me a lot, a very complex human-made system (which is composed of logic and emotion) that completely influences our life.
Dutch: Probably because of the teachers and the variety.


----------



## NightmaresByTheSea (Jan 27, 2012)

My favorite subjects were Art, Music, and English. I may be an INFP...so...maybe? I find a lot of things fascinating, though. Astronomy is so cool. I also like the concept of math, but I find doing long equations pretty tedious. I love the shows on PBS like NOVA, you can learn a little bit about everything from that channel.


----------



## Dayman (Feb 3, 2012)

For sure ENTP here, History was always a favorite of mine


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

I have an insane urge to make a spreadsheet for this to see if there are any patterns.

I actually hated creative writing class because the guy was so dead set against science fiction and fantasy. Kept trying to push me into a mold. It was irritating. But I love to practice the subject on my own. Just not for a grade.

AP English was easy but not my favorite class, history was boring because it was all the same crap with different names and dates. I got into so many debates after class about the worth of knowing the numbers and letters that we were forced to memorize instead of the actual meaning of historical events. Maybe I should have taken AP History. I'm not convinced it would have been better.

I gravitated to the science and art related subjects. Performance art mainly. I think my favorite class would be a tie between AP Anatomy and Physiology and AP Physics. I had the most fun in Choir though. Music is both science and art, it's really beautiful in that way.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Elyasis said:


> I have an insane urge to make a spreadsheet for this to see if there are any patterns.


DO IT.

Also, I also like history a lot. Again, the teacher. He's very... suspicious. Obviously evil. But hilarious.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

creative writing, history, art, music, biology.
But art is probably my most favorite!
I'm an esfp.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

INTP:

History, anthropology, linguistics, public health, biology/genetics, psychology, statistics.


----------



## theWoman85 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am an ISTP. I don't really enjoy a specific subject per say, but I tend to gravitate towards topics in a class. Ex- I took a physical anthropology class and would sink during the exams that focus on primates, but would excel during the case studies on forensics. I do like languages and I enjoy completing the stray retrosynthesis in orgo. The way I think of it is I see exams, homework, problems in life as gigantic puzzles that are missing a few pieces and I have to find the pieces in my head. Any class that encouraged me to think this way or allowed me the pleasure of completing puzzles was good.

I did love human anatomy... gross lab, histology, whatever... LOVED IT!

Does this have anything to do with my personality type? I don't know. I was terrible at psychology.


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

INTP - English lit/lang that is all. I used to enjoy History, but 6th form managed to kill that off too. Along with IT Psychology and anything else it could get it's overpaid claws on.

Although it would have helped if id actually even been in a science class of some kind...I may well have enjoyed it but now I will never know. It's too late to retake secondary school lessons and the university/college courses are all far above my none-existant level.

Of course I also love Art and Music, but im so bad at both of them that most of the time I consider it not worth mentioning. 

Damn you clarinet!!! Spent 8-9 fucking years trying to master you. Until one day I looked around, saw that I was being kept back in a class of 4-5 year olds at the age of 13 and threw you down in disgust. What a waste of time, money and effort.

We always love the things we're bad at dont we?


----------



## Crafter79 (Jul 15, 2011)

Back in high school my favorite subjects were Psychology and Philosophy. I had A in both.
I never liked religion and history. I got bored alot in school but still managed to get good grades.
ISTP


----------



## Luts (Jan 21, 2012)

yes I'm an ISFP and my favorite Class is orchestra. kinda fits with the whole artists thing.


----------



## noxchi (Dec 11, 2011)

History, Sociology, Psychology ENFP


----------



## Gregory Start (Feb 9, 2012)

psychology

INTP 

I think for me its a combination of personality and experience.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

History, Psychology, and Art - INTJ


I can see why those would be my favorite subjects, and I'd love to see how my type would relate to those subjects.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

Elyasis said:


> I have an insane urge to make a spreadsheet for this to see if there are any patterns.


I'm actually making spreadsheet using the data from here, my school, and the other 'favorite subject' threads.(Ignoring duplicates)
It's an school IA and we were allowed to do t on your choice of topic. Though you might want to make a different data collection sheet, as I'm only including the main academic high-school subjects in my list.

So far I have half as many extroverts and than introverts, and four times as many intuiters than sensors which I thought was interesting to know about PersCafe. XP


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I wish. I adored English but am an ESTJ.

Makes for lots of trouble when I try talking to other "artists" [most of whom are overly sentimental].


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

JuliaRhys said:


> Makes for lots of trouble when I try talking to other "artists" [most of whom are overtly sentimental].


You sound like you'd be a blast to talk about writing and literature with. Most people's idea of "analyzing literature" is much more pretentious than my own. 

Finding symbolism? If you have to excavate a story for it, it loses potency and you are left with an ugly mine sullying the view. This makes "symbolism" one of the more eye-twitchy words in the dictionary.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Owfin said:


> You sound like you'd be a blast to talk about writing and literature with. Most people's idea of "analyzing literature" is much more pretentious than my own.
> 
> Finding symbolism? If you have to excavate a story for it, it loses potency and you are left with an ugly mine sullying the view. This makes "symbolism" one of the more eye-twitchy words in the dictionary.


"Pretentious literary critic" is a synonym for punching bag.


----------



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

INFP and Drama, Music(even though my school appears to slightly disregard creativity and i wasn't allowed to take it) english literature , and chemistry


----------



## trewdys (Feb 18, 2012)

Maths - Differentiation sooo sexy
Physics - Vectors sooo awesome

ISTJ


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

I didn't enjoy school at all until I started taking classes pertaining to my degree. I always excelled in English and I am an INTJ.


----------



## pretty.Odd (Oct 7, 2010)

Psychology. Theoretical physics. Literature. History. INFJ.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Social and English were my favorite classes 
and religion when I was in grade 11. We learned about enlightenment and the rabbit hole we know as the universe


----------



## FillInTheBlank (Dec 24, 2011)

Math, psychology, anatomy & physiology, and art were my favorite school subjects. INTP


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Art, Psychology, Creative Writing, Science (natural sciences)

To me, these have a few things in common; creativity, emphasis on ideas, and a larger amount of autonomy on projects than some other subjects. I can see how it could fit in with my MBTI, but I don't see it as _exclusive_ either. I think that anyone can like the same subjects; just maybe for different reasons. Also, having good teachers also mades the subjects more interesting as well.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Recently graduated high school. Favorite subjects so far are english, science, and choir.


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

Philosophy, English (language) and PE.

INFP


----------



## Holli (Jun 13, 2017)

Favorite classes were: Psychology, Math (algebra, mostly), Technology/Shop, and English - unless it involved creating writing, which I absolutely hate (and would actually refuse to do). I also loved my Stagecraft class where I'd help build sets.

- I disliked history unless it was ancient history. Anything discussing wars, notable political events, or remembering dates/names? Kill me.
- I don't remember my science classes, but I'm sure I liked them well enough. I loved dissecting the fetal pig, especially.

I, for the most part, largely ignored my schoolwork and just read books all day (1-2 a day). Teachers usually just let me because I'd do well on tests and I was a quiet, polite student.

I'm an INTP.


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

Art, Psychology, Creative Writing, Science (but I'm more into the theoretical stuff or doing experiments rather than the part of learning about the components and minerals to everything.. I don't care about knowing all those details)

I hate math and history classes. I found it largely unimportant and tedious.

Oh. Also, yeah, I'm an ENTP. I suppose it fits my personality type. No?


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

INFP and favorite subjects were Psychology, Health, and English.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

No.

My favorites were psychology and arts. I enjoyed learning languages as well. 
My least favorites were physics, chemistry, mathematics, geography, history.

Possible INTP.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

No. 

INFP: My favorite subject at a young age was science. Later in grade school art started to become a favorite, but never really displaced science. In college it was physics, but art and science were still favorites, it was really a trio of interest. If I had time, I'd also study mechanical engineering and metallurgy, but life is short and I have better things to do with my time now.

In high school wanted to be an artist for a career because I was very good, won lots of state wide awards, but I soon realized I didn't want to starve, so I looked to science for career options. I settled on electrical engineering. That field has a lot of science and physics in it, so it was easy for me to learn and master. Art is now just a prominent hobby. I'm pretty high energy/active so I do both career and hobby prodigiously. I don't ever feel like I had to give up a dream (art) to pay the bills. My career and my type don't really have anything in common, and I'm rather odd among my peers because of it. It is complementary though, I'm very good at getting groups to succeed in common goals by finding Psychological/personnel obstacles, and promptly removing/fixing them.

I believe intellect plays into where you find yourself employed, my intelligence type was a big factor in having more than one skill set to draw from. I'm an autodidact, which is not a typical INFP trait either.


----------



## Holli (Jun 13, 2017)

Krim said:


> I hate math and history classes. I found it largely unimportant and tedious.


I always thought math was kind of fun, like solving puzzles. At the same time, I hated homework and it's not like I do algebra in my spare time as an adult. :welcoming:


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

No. Because, for one thing, interests can change. I'm INFJ, in school I preferred humanities type subjects like literature. Now, I tend to lean more towards math and computer science. I tutored for a bit, and realized that math was actually my favorite topic to tutor lol


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

Vanderlyle said:


> I would love to know what people's favorite subject was, or is, in school. I think it could be really interesting to see whether or not people's Myers Brigg's type affects it, or if it follows stereotypes.
> 
> So I'd love to hear, which one was your favorite?
> 
> Favorite is not necessarily the one you do best in.(Though you can include that too!) Physics is my favorite subject, but it's one of my lower marks.


In high school my favorite was English.

In college my favorite was Copywriting.

In university my favorite was Hermeneutics.

In seminary my favorite was Systematic Theology.


----------



## caity811 (Feb 9, 2015)

English, psychology, criminal justice, human biology (even though I don't do the best in this). 

INFJ.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

INTJ

In grade school (age 5 - 13): Music
In Jr. High (age 13-15): Music
In High School (Age 15-18): Sciences (Biology, Chemistry, Physics) and English.
In College - Neurobiology or biochemistry

I was always naturally good at math, but I never particularly enjoyed it unless it was applied through a science.


----------



## Sir Kanra (Jun 27, 2017)

Holli said:


> I always thought math was kind of fun, like solving puzzles. At the same time, I hated homework and it's not like I do algebra in my spare time as an adult. :welcoming:


I kept questioning what the point was to learn all the advanced math since it would have no personal use to me with what my goals were. If I couldn't find a use for it then it was a bitch to actually do it.

As for homework, I couldn't even get started on that until I've procrastinated and had some fun relaxing after school first. :wink-new: To each their own


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I always liked social science and history (still do) 
I liked some English classes depending 
I was in a lot of art classes I would say by default more so ability based vs passionate 

I was not on team sports (just saying because supposedly all ESTPs love team sports, always been more independent activities)

Back in high school I did exhibit high TPness in intro critical thinking classes. As far as when they were delivering the basic concepts of trying to frame thoughts with opinions vs facts etc. kinda funny because at that time I was just an obnoxious burn out in the back who did not do their homework but would blurt out something profound at random where everyone would turn and look at me startled. Teachers usually had grins on their faces. Calls me after class "you're wasting your potential"

Two things I drew a very strong interest in at a young age was very remedial graphics stuff starting with kid pix (loved that designed stuff for hours). Loved computer time never played games just sat and designed stuff. The other thing was I always had an avid interest in photography as a child into high school and loved photography and developing. That all rolled over into a side business for me. Never bothered with classes in college for it because even tho I am not as polished as the schooled career ones I always was able to work with my knowledge the way it was. Did not desire a degree in graphics or photography because I have the basic concepts even if not full on expert definitely advanced.

My mother always said I should be in marketing or advertising from a very young age or event planning. She is right it is my nitch in all work environments. Shoulda just finished my degree in mass communications a decade ago as it covers all that.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

somewhat but not completely


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

Psychology major in college, INTP.

Wound up becoming a full-time content writer.


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

A subject that I genuinely enjoyed was Japanese until we got a teacher who knew less Japanese than one of my classmates... Then I dropped.
Maths is okay but it's so tedious since I take the highest 'level' and the recommended amount of time for homework per day is 3 hours... With tutoring on top of that too.
Actually I don't really have a favourite subject at the moment since I'm currently in a state of post-exam depression, but if I had to choose it would probably be chemistry or biology.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Probably to some degree, but definitely not entirely.

I'm an NP and I always enjoyed the sciences and calculus. I think this semester, calculus and chemistry are probably my favorite.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

INTJ: math, physics, astronomy, psychology


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

ISTJ: history


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

ESTP: 

Fuck School. I only went because I couldn't say no and of course "you have to". School is the MOST BULLSHIT way to WASTE the lives of children world over. Even colleges acknowledge this now where supposed high schoolers have to by and large repeat the nonsense they "learned" in "school". 

It's nothing more than state paid day care. 

Eventually did my MBA and enjoyed Marketing, Advertising, Consumer Behavior and Managerial Policy (solving case studies) the most. _Definitely _could have gotten my MBA without having spent a single minute in "school".

PS. Parents whinge at you about "will you jump off a cliff if your friends do it?" ... and then all parents world over send their kids to school because all other parents are doing it and apparently no one is smart enough or invested enough to come up with something else. :laughing:


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

INTP: 
My favorite subject was lunch. :apathy:


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> ESTP:
> 
> Fuck School. I only went because I couldn't say no and of course "you have to". School is the MOST BULLSHIT way to WASTE the lives of children world over. Even colleges acknowledge this now where supposed high schoolers have to by and large repeat the nonsense they "learned" in "school".
> 
> ...




Is it ? I heard in USA you can have homeschooling, but in my country that is not the case. School is obligatory till 18 years old.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Elwinz said:


> Is it ? I heard in USA you can have homeschooling, but in my country that is not the case. School is obligatory till 18 years old.


Homeschooling is freedom in appearance only because home schoolers need to follow methods and cirriculum laid out by the State. The only area where flexibility is allowed is in cases where religious beliefs trumps science like evolution .. which is why the trope exists that homeschooled kids are religious nutters. 

As far as academics are concerned homeschooled kids can only be considered educated if they pass exams created by the state so the difference is minimal.


----------



## Etiennette (Mar 8, 2017)

I enjoyed physics a lot. It was challenging at times like other classes, but the atmosphere in our class was exciting. My teacher was very engaging and everyone was sarcastically hilarious:

INTP friend: Guys since there’s a speed of light...._IS THERE A SPEED OF DARK?_
Everyone: ****GASP****
Teacher: Woah fun, we’re about to get theoretical here. C:

Whenever I figured something out completely it felt like I was given a key to discover one of the many secrets of the universe. Cheesy, but true.

And to answer the question my fave class TOTALLY doesn’t fit my personality type, haha. I’m supposed to be bad at physics because of my inferior Ti, but that’s not the case. I think every type can excel in a class if they set their mind to it.


----------



## Ariviel (Jun 30, 2017)

I am studying translation right now and INFPs are usually described as having good language skills, so yes i guess? Back in high school my favourites were math, geometry and literature though, i don't think the math part is related to my type :thinking:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

INFJ: Languages, but I loved more or less everything (except for PE and arts). Wound up working as a translator. Definitely related to my personality type.


----------



## bearlybreathing (Aug 6, 2013)

ISTP (???) and statistics


----------



## Kaznos (May 3, 2018)

*Physical Education:* I sucked at it, but I really enjoyed, that I can move and do things with my body, instead of just sitting around. It's really hard for me to sit still and pay attention to someone else speaking for extended periods of time.

*Mathematics:* I had (have) the mindset for it. I could be really absorbed in solving difficult problems. Not being able to find the solution drove me nuts sometimes, and I took pride in succeeding at the truly challanging ones. Was pretty good at it, attended a lot of competitions and all that stuff.

*Physics:* All the other students in my class hated it, probably because our very bad teacher. I liked putting the pieces together, and figuring out how to describe certain phenomenons with the physical models. I was good, but not as good as at Maths.

*History:* I was uninterested in 70-80 % of the topics discussed in class. However there were certain parts of history that intrigued me: military history, material culture, and I was practically obsessed with vikings.

Oh, and I'm an ISTJ by the way.


----------

